# VPU Recover



## liquidbeats (25. November 2004)

VPU Recover hat Ihren Grafikbeschleuniger zurückgesetzt, da dieser nicht mehr auf die Befehle des Bildschirmtreibers reagierte.

 

Bin grade am Arbeiten gwesen mit C4D und da Trat auf einmal der Fehler auf.
Neustart hat den Fehler nicht behoben.
Treiber Installieren ebenfals nicht.

Jemand eine Idee woran das nun wieder Liegen könnte?


Gruß


----------



## Cheese (26. November 2004)

Welchen Chipsatz hast du denn auf dem Mainboard? 
Falls du einen VIA-Chipsatz drauf hast, wirst wahrscheinlich Pech haben, denn was ich so sehe hast du ne ATI-Graphikkarte drin und es vertragen sich VIA und ATI ned... zumindest hat des gleiche Problem ein Freund von mir.... 
Mehr weiß ich leider da auch nicht dazu :-(


----------



## liquidbeats (26. November 2004)

VIA Chipsatz besitze ich... is doch toll zu wissen das det hier Schrott ist.
Danke dir, muss ich wohl bei gelegenheit eine neue Graka Kaufen


----------



## Cheese (26. November 2004)

ich bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, was ich mache, weil ich mir auch ein neues Innenleben für meinen PC zulegen will und ich wegen des Preises eine ATI-Karte will.. wird wohl ein MSI-Board werden, weil Asus auch Via-Sätze verwendet....


----------



## liquidbeats (26. November 2004)

Ich habe hier ein Expox Board mit welchem ich im grunde sehr zufrieden gewesen bin.
Fragt man sich warum, hatte nur Probleme damit 
Bis aufweiteres muss ich  so weiterarbeiten, geht halt nicht anders.
Wenigstens kann ich an dem 3D Projekt weitermachen, ohne das er mir Fehler meldet, warum auch immer das aufeinmal so ist.

gruß


----------



## Cheese (26. November 2004)

Tja, da gibts so manche ungelöste Rätsel in der PC-Geschichte 
Hoffe mal mir passiert des ned mit dem MSI-Board und der ATI-Graka...


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. November 2004)

Desktop -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> VPU Recover -> Haken bei "VPU Recover aktivieren" raus.Sollte eigentlich helfen


----------



## liquidbeats (26. November 2004)

Danke dir, das habe ich schon gemacht, wodurch ich diese Fehlermeldung nicht mehr zu gesicht bekomme.

Danke dir =)

Gruß Andy


----------



## Venomsen (1. Dezember 2004)

Cheese hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, was ich mache, weil ich mir auch ein neues Innenleben für meinen PC zulegen will und ich wegen des Preises eine ATI-Karte will.. wird wohl ein MSI-Board werden, weil Asus auch Via-Sätze verwendet....



Also das oben genannte Problem habe ich auch und ich kann jeden Beruhigen die ihr Board bzw ihren Chipsatz die schuld geben, es liegt nur geringfügig am Board, mehr an der Leistung des Netzteils. Der Fehler wird durch zwei Komponeten hervorgerufen, der erste ist die AGP Beschleunigung beträgt diese 4x sind die ersten 50% schonmal erfüllt und der nächste Punkt ist, wie immer das Netzteil liegt die Leistung unter oder genau bei 300W sieht es bei neueren ATI Grakas (9000 Serie oder besser alle mit VPU)  schlecht aus, die minimum Leistung laut Hersteller also ATI  liegt bei 400W !

Problemlösung:

Zu 1.tens
Einfach im Bios oder im Win bzw. Lin auf 8x AGP stellen dürfte schon mal weitesgehend helfen.

Und zu 2.tens
Stärkers Netzteil !

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Cheese (2. Dezember 2004)

Ok, könnte durchaus auch eine Lösung sein, muss ich mal ausprobieren bei meinem Freund, muss mal mein 500W Netzteil reinhängen, er hängt aber schon am 8x AGP...


----------



## liquidbeats (2. Dezember 2004)

Also habe ich  die popkarte gezogen.
4x AGP und 300 Watt Netzteil mit mehr kann ich da nicht mehr dienen.



Danke dir für die erklärung,


gruß Andy


----------



## Venomsen (2. Dezember 2004)

Alles klar freut mich das ich helfen konnte, allerdings muss ich sagen das meine Erklärung aus eigener Erfahrung und auf Hersteller Ausagen gestützt ist. In meinem Freundeskreis besitzt fast jeder eine ATI da es unserer Meihnung nach die besser Lösung ist als eine nV... .
Und da viele Leute auf diesem Planeten scheinbar das selbe Problem haben und auch meine Freunde hatten, haben wir probiert und probiert und nochmal probiert bis wir die oben genannte Lösung fanden alle haben jetzt AGP8x (obwohl es eine Lüge ist mit dem Geschwindigkeits zuwachs) und Netzteile die über 300W liegen und keiner hat mehr diese nervige Fehlermeldung bekommen.

 ;-)  CYA ALL


----------

